# 8v to g60 conversion



## 1998redgtivr6 (Mar 12, 2007)

I was wondering what's involved in a 8v g60 conversion. I was looking into buying an Mk2 8v and want to make it a g60. If anyone could let me know what's involved in doing this that would be great. The mk2 I'm looking at is a 1.8l 8v digi1.


----------



## Surfgreenguitar5 (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: 8v to g60 conversion (1998redgtivr6)*

somebody has the same question i do. only i have a digi 2 8v. i know g60's are digi 1. motor mounts and exhaust are the same but the wiring harness needs to be changed and i am not sure how the Gladder bracket would work on a regular 8v


----------



## TwistedTrendzCustoms (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 8v to g60 conversion (Surfgreenguitar5)*

I did the conversion in my Digi 2 car. the physical motor swap isn't too bad at all, only took us about an hour and a half, but.... wiring was a nightmare we were into it for about a week straight running wires, and fine tuning on the small things. Like converting to a hydrolic clutch set up instead of cable, swapping out GTI suspension and brakes for beefier corrado ect... But the motor shoehorns in, barely! I did have to do some minor trimming after around the radiator shroud and just clearanced the frons cross member a hair


----------



## Scirocco_Clan_Man (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: 8v to g60 conversion (TwistedTrendzCustoms)*

piece of cake to do... 5 wires to wire it up
check out the link in my signature and any questions just ask.... I'm still finishing up with the fine details of the swap but she runs strong now


----------



## TwistedTrendzCustoms (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 8v to g60 conversion (Scirocco_Clan_Man)*

5 wires? not on my set up. my car was a digi 2 the G60 is digi 1 and EVERY harness was different, all the sensor plugs were different and I had to use the Corrado gauge cluster inside. On a second swap attempt I could probably cut the install time by half or better now knowing exactly what steps needed to be taken


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: 8v to g60 conversion (TwistedTrendzCustoms)*

if you read sns tuning faq on how to swap the digi 2 harness to digi1... 
it is simple to do... but as for the charger... it would be advisable to change to the pg motor...


----------



## TwistedTrendzCustoms (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 8v to g60 conversion (Greengt1)*

yea but I did the conversion before joining the vortex unfortunately.


----------



## Scirocco_Clan_Man (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: 8v to g60 conversion (TwistedTrendzCustoms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TwistedTrendzCustoms* »_5 wires? not on my set up. my car was a digi 2 the G60 is digi 1 and EVERY harness was different, all the sensor plugs were different and I had to use the Corrado gauge cluster inside. On a second swap attempt I could probably cut the install time by half or better now knowing exactly what steps needed to be taken

I just spliced the five wires for the engine harness and ran a 16v speedo cable to use the mk2 cluster.
Check out my post and its half way through it somewhere...


----------

